# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  التلقيح الاصطناعي وأطفال الأنابيب من منظور شرعي ؟

## أبومروة

بسـم الله الرحمن الرحيم







الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيرا .


أما بعد :


فإن مجلس المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي قد نظر في الدراسة التي قدَّمها عضو المجلس مصطفى أحمد الزرقاء حول التلقيح الاصطناعي وأطفال الأنابيب الأمر الذي شعل الناس ، وكان من أبرز قضايا الساعة في العالم .


واستعرض المجلس ما تحقَّق في هذا المجال من إنجازات طبية توصَّل إليها العلم والتقنية بإنجاب الأطفال من بني الإنسان والتغلب على أسباب العقم المختلفة المانعة من الاستيلاد .


وقد تبين للمجلس من تلك الدراسة الوافية المشار إليها أنَّ التلقيح الاصطناعي بغية الاستيلاد ( بغير الطريق الطبيعي ، وهو الاتصال الجنسي المباشر بين الرجل والمرأة ) يتمُّ بأحد طريقين أساسيين : طريق التلقيح الداخلي ، وذلك بحقن نطفة الرجل في الموقع المناسب من باطن المرأة ، وطريق التلقيح الخارجي بين نطفة الرجل وبويضة المرأة في أنبوب اختبار في المختبرات الطبية ثم زرع البويضة الملقحة ( اللقيحة ) في رحم المرأة . ولا بد في الطريقين من انكشاف المرأة على من يقوم بتنفيذ العملية .


وقد تبين لمجلس المجمع من تلك الدراسة المقدمة إليه في الموضع ومما أظهرته المذاكرة والمناقشة أنَّ الأساليب والوسائل التي يجري بها التلقيح الاصطناعي بطريقيه الداخلي والخارجي لأجل الاستيلاد هي ستة أساليب بحسب الأحوال المختلفة ؛ للتلقيح الداخلي فيها أسلوبان ، وللخارجي أربعة من الناحية الواقعية ، بقطع النظر عن حلها أو حرمتها شرعاً . وهي الأساليب التالية :




في التلقيح الاصطناعي الداخلي :




الأسلوب الأول : 


أن تؤخذ النطفة الذكرية من رجل متزوج وتحقن في الموقع المناسب داخل مهبل زوجته أو رحمها حتى تلتقي النطفة التقاء طبيعيا بالبويضة التي يفرزها مبيض زوجته ويقع التلقيح بينهما ثم العلوق في جدار الرحم بإذن الله ، كما في حالة الجماع . وهذا الأسلوب يلجأ إليه إذا كان في الزوج قصور لسبب ما عن إيصال مائه في المواقعة من الموضع المناسب .




الأسلوب الثاني : 


أن تؤخذ نطفة من رجل وتحقن في الموقع المناسب من زوجة رجل آخر حتى يقع التلقيح داخليا ثم العلوق في الرحم كما في الأسلوب الأول . ويلجأ إلى هذا الأسلوب حين يكون الزوج عقيماً لا بذرة في مائه فيأخذون النطفة الذكرية من غيره .




في طريق التلقيح الخارجي :




الأسلوب الثالث :


أن تؤخذ نطفة من زوج وبويضة من مبيض زوجته فتوضعا في أنبوب اختبار طبي بشروط فيزيائية معينة ، حتى تلقح نطفة الزوج بويضة زوجته في وعاء الاختبار ثم بعد أن تأخذ اللقيحة بالانقسام والتكاثر تنقل في الوقت المناسب من أنبوب الاختبار إلى رحم الزوجة نفسها صاحبة البويضة لتعلق في جداره وتنمو وتتخلق ككل جنين ، ثم في نهاية مدة الحمل الطبيعية تلده الزوجة طفلاً أو طفلة . وهذا هو طفل الأنبوب الذي حقَّقه الإنجاز العلمي الذي يسَّره الله ، وولد به إلى اليوم عدد من الأولاد ذكوراً وإناثاً وتوائم ، تناقلت أخبارها الصحف العالمية ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة . ويلجأ إلى هذا الأسلوب الثالث عندما تكون الزوجة عقيماً بسبب انسداد القناة التي تصل بين مبيضها ورحمها ( قناة فالوب ) .




الأسلوب الرابع :


أن يجرى تلقيح خارجي في أنبوب الاختبار بين نطفة ماخوذة من زوج وبويضة مأخوذة من مبيض امرأة ليست زوجته ( يسمونها متبرعة ) ، ثم تزرع اللقيحة في رحم زوجته . ويلجأون إلى هذا الأسلوب عندما يكون مبيض الزوجة مستأصلاً أو معطَّلاً . ولكن رحمها سليم قابل لعلوق اللقيحة فيه .




الأسلوب الخامس :


أن يجرى تلقيح خارجي في أنبوب اختبار بين نطفة رجل وبويضة من امرأة ليست زوجة له ( يسمونهما متبرعين ) ، ثم تزرع اللقيحة في رحم امرأة أخرى متزوجة . ويلجؤون إلى ذلك حينما تكون المرأة المتزوجة التي زرعت اللقيحة فيها عقيماً بسبب تعطل مبيضها لكن رحمها سليم ، وزوجها أيضاً عقيم ويريدان ولداً .




الأسلوب السادس :


أن يجرى تلقيح خارجي في وعاء الاختبار بين بذرتي زوجين ، ثم تزرع اللقيحة في رحم امرأة تتطوع بحملها . ويلجؤون إلى ذلك حين تكون الزوجة غير قادرة على الحمل لسبب في رحمها ولكن مبيضها سليم منتج ، أو تكون غير راغبة في الحمل ترفُّهاً فتتطوع امرأة أخرى بالحمل عنها .


هذه هي أساليب التلقيح الاصطناعي الذي حقَّقه العلم لمعالجة أسباب عدم الحمل .


وقد نظر مجلس المجمع فيما نشر وأذيع أنَّهُ يتمُّ فعلاً تطبيقه في أوربا وأمريكا من استخدام هذه الإنجازات لأغراض مختلفة ، منها تجاري ، ومنها ما يجري تحت عنوان ( تحصين النوع البشري ) ، ومنها ما يتم لتلبية الرغبة للأمومة لدى نساء غير متزوجات ، أو نساء متزوجات لا يحملن لسبب فيهن أو في أزواجهن ، وما أنشئ لتلك الأغراض المختلفة من مصارف النطف الإنسانية التي تحفظ فيها نطف الرجال بصورة تقانية تجعلها قابلة للتلقيح بها إلى مدة طويلة وتؤخذ من رجال معينين أو غير معينين تبرعاً أو لقاء عوض ... إلى آخر ما يقال إنه واقع اليوم في بعض بلاد العالم المتمدن .




النظر الشرعي بمنظار الشريعة الإسلامية :


هذا وإن مجلس المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي بعد النظر فيما تجمع لديه من معلومات موثقة مما كتب ونشر في هذا الشأن ، وتطبيق قواعد الشريعة الإسلامية ومقاصدها لمعرفة حكم هذه الأساليب المعروضة وما تستلزمه قد انتهى إلى القرار التفصيلي التالي :




أولاً : أحكام عامة :


1 - أن انكشاف المرأة المسلمة على غير من يحل شرعاً بينها وبينه الاتصال الجنسي لا يجوز بحال من الأحوال ، إلا لغرض مشروع يعتبره الشرع مبيحاً لهذا الانكشاف .


2 - أن احتياج المرأة إلى العلاج من مرض يؤذيها أو من حالة غير طبيعية في جسمها تسبِّب لها إزعاجاً يعتبر ذلك غرضاً مشروعاً يبيح لها الانكشاف على غير زوجها لهذا العلاج . وعندئذ يتقيد ذلك الانكشاف بقدر الضرورة .


3 - كلما كان انكشاف المرأة على غير من يحل بينها وبينه الاتصال الجنسي مباحاً لغرض مشروع يجب أن يكون المعالج امرأة مسلمة إن أمكن ذلك ، وإلا فامرأة غير مسلمة ، وإلا فطبيب مسلم ثقة ، وإلا فغير مسلم بهذا الترتيب . ولا تجوز الخلوة بين المعالج والمرأة التي يعالجها إلا بحضور زوجها أو امرأة أخرى .




ثانياً : حكم التلقيح الاصطناعي :


1 - أنَّ حاجة المرأة المتزوجة التي لا تحمل وحاجة زوجها إلى الولد يعتبر غرضاً مشروعاً يبيح معالجتها بالطريقة المباحة من طرق التلقيح الاصطناعي .


2 - أن الأسلوب الأول ( الذي تؤخذ فيه النطفة الذكرية من رجل متزوج ثم تحقن في رحم زوجته نفسها في طريقة التلقيح الداخلي ) هو أسلوب جائز شرعاً بالشروط العامة الآنفة الذكر . وذلك بعد أن تثبت حاجة المرأة إلى هذه العملية لأجل الحمل .


3 - أن الأسلوب الثالث ( الذي تؤخذ فيه البذرتان الذكرية والأنثوية من رجل وامرأة زوجين أحدهما للآخر ويتم تلقيحهما خارجاً في أنبوب اختبار ثم تزرع اللقيحة في رحم الزوجة نفسها صاحبة البويضة ) هو أسلوب مقبول مبدئياًّ في ذاته بالنظر الشرعي ، لكنه غير سليم تماماً من موجبات الشك فيما يستلزمه ويحيط به من ملابسات . فينبغي ألا يلجأ إليه إلا في حالات الضرورة القصوى وبعد أن تتوفر الشرائط العامة الآنفة الذكر .


4 - وفي حالتي الجواز الإثنتين يقرِّر المجمع أنَّ نسب المولود يثبت من الزوجين مصدري البذرتين ويتبع الميراث والحقوق الأخرى ثبوت النسب . فحين يثبت نسب المولود من الرجل والمرأة يثبت الإرث وغيره من الأحكام بين الولد وبين من الحتق نسبه به .


5 - أما الأساليب الأربعة الأخرى من أساليب التلقيح الاصطناعي بالطريقين الداخلي والخارجي مما سبق بيانه فجميعها محرَّمة في الشرع الإسلامي ، لا مجال لإباحة شيء منها ، لأن البذرتين الذكرية والأنثوية فيها ليستا من زوجين ، أو لأن المتطوعة بالحمل هي أجنبية عن الزوجين مصدر البذرتين .


هذا ، ونظراً لما في التلقيح الاصطناعي بوجه عام من ملابسات حتى في الصورتين الجائزتين شرعاً ، ومن احتمال اختلاط النطف أو اللقائح في أوعية الاختبارات ولا سيما إذا كثرت ممارسته وشاعت ، فإنَّ مجلس المجمع ينصح الحريصين على دينهم أن لا يلجؤوا إلى ممارسته إلا في حالة الضرورة القصوى وبمنتهى الاحتياط والحذر من اختلاط النطف أو اللقائح .


هذا ما ظهر لمجلس المجمع الفقهي في هذه القضية ذات الحساسية الدينية القوية من قضايا الساعة ، ويرجو الله أن يكون صواباً ، والله سبحانه أعلم ، وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل وولي التوفيق .


وصلى الله على خير خلقه سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .


          [توقيع]                                      [توقيع]


رئيس مجلس المجمع الفقهي                          نائب الرئيس


عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز                 د. عبد الله عمر نصيف


(متوقف في الأولى والثالثة ، أما بقية


الصور الأربعة فلا خلاف في تحريمها)


الأعضاء :محمد صالح بن عثيمين /محمد بن جبير /عبد الله العبد الرحمن البسام /صالح بن فوزان الفوزان /محمد بن عبد الله السبيل (متوقف في جواز الأسلوب الثالث) / مصطفى أحمد الزرقاء /محمد محمود الصواف /محمد رشيد قباني /محمد الشاذلي النيفر /أبو بكر جومي /د. أحمد فهمي أبوسنة(أوافق على الحالة الأولى دون غيرها) /محمد الحبيب بن الخوجة /بكر أبو زيد(متوقف) /مبروك بن مسعود العوادي(متوقف في جميع الصور) / محمد بن سالم عبد الودود / د. طلال عمر با فقيه [توقيع مقرر المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي]                                                  


وقد تخلف عن الحضور في هذه الدورة كل من : فضيلة الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي ، ومعالي الدكتور محمد رشيدي ، وفضيلة الشيخ عبد القدوس الهاشمي ، ومعالي اللواء الركن محمود شيت خطاب ، وفضيلة الشيخ حسنين محمد مخلوف ، وفضيلة الشيخ أبي الحسن علي الحسني الندوي .




 قرارات مجلس المجمع الفققي الإسلامي ، ص ( 150 - 157 ) . وانظر : القرار الرابع في الدورة الخامسة ( ص 92 - 93 ) ، والقرار الخامس في الدورة السابعة ( ص 137 - 143 ).

----------

